# Best street performance tire by value



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just curious I have a set of 18X8 OZ Superleggera's I don't have tires for them yet, but I was curious what people think are the best bang for your buck tire out there, just chime in...


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

continential purecontact eco plus 

bridgestone serenity plus 

yokohama ascend 

firestone affinity touring 

This are touring tires, I have continential(UHP) DWS 16" were very good. The 17" DWS have constant tire bulges so stay away. Of curse michelins are really good but pricey. If you don't need treadlife ratings over 60K then cooper rs3-A.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of a street ultra high performance tire


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone ran the Nexen N3000's or N6000's? After reading many reviews they seem to get pretty good feedback and the N3000's are just over 100 per tire in a 225/40/ZR18


----------



## WobbitR32 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in the same boat... Looking for summers... 

Found this site www.onlinetires.com and they cream even TireRacks prices... 

I did some searching and on TireRack these 2 tires have GREAT reviews... 

Bridgestone S-04 Pole Position 

http://www.onlinetires.com/products...estone+potenza+s-04+pole+position+92y+bl.html 

Bridgestone RE-760 

http://www.onlinetires.com/products...8+bridgestone+potenza+re760+sport+92w+bw.html


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I ran Nexen N3000 225/45/17 for 2 years, awesome tires for the price $105 installed, i'm about to buy Conti DW and try them out


----------



## diesebora (Dec 25, 2004)

*German Auto Club Recent Test (ADAC)*

Just downloaded the most recent ADAC Test of Summer Performance tires. 
In order of results. 
#1 Conti Sport Contact 5 
#2 Goodyear Eagle F1-Asymmetric 2 
#3 Dunlop Sport RT 
#4 Michelin Pilot Sport 3 
#5 Vredestein Ultrac Vorti 
#6 Hankook Ventus S1 EVO2 K117 

Worth looking at the list on the Web 

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/test...17.aspx?ComponentId=160352&SourcePageId=31821


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

I really dig my BFgoodrich pro comp 2 on the same rims. Oz Ultraleggeras. If you have a MK4 you will want to get 225, NOT 235. They have very square side walls and I can barely fit my pinky between the tire and strut tower. 

Hot summer, and wet 
Sticker then General UHP's I had before. 
Stiffer too 

Note about snow and cold. 
Recent snow storm report 15in one day, 9in the next week and followed by 4ins this morning. All this last week in APRIL.. I can tell you they do NOTHING. I know it goes without saying but I've never had a tire this bad in anything from deep snow to frost roads. Even the UHP's were marginal in 2-4ins of fluff. Incase you ever have them and get caught in a snow storm just call for a ride. I had to. 

There even M+S rated.... Its a lie... :laugh: 

Cold dry.. there ok bit slippy but driveable.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm just going to go with the Nexens at that price you can't beat it


----------



## Ray1905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anybody tried the Vredestein Ultrac Vorti?


----------



## dknj (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm intersted in this as well for 235-45/18, with a variation to handle some colder temperatures. I already have dedicated snow tires, does anyone make a "summer tread" for wet an dry traction but in a compound that handles some cooler and occasional near freezing Temps?


----------



## PwrUsr (Aug 1, 2015)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> I'm just curious I have a set of 18X8 OZ Superleggera's I don't have tires for them yet, but I was curious what people think are the best bang for your buck tire out there, just chime in...





BeasTToftheEast said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a street ultra high performance tire


It's going to be VERY hard to beat the bang for the buck that you get from the Firestone Firehawk Indy 500:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...R8FHI5XL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


Golf MK7 forums has a pretty extensive thread and starting to see a quite a following on them because of the price/performance ratio:
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20140


----------



## GeorgeTSI (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone know how good are the *Firestone* Firehawk SZ90 compared to the Indy 500 ?


Also the *Falken* ZE310EC or ZE914EC compared to the Azensis FK510 ?


And also the *BF GOODRICH* G-GRIP (Go) compared to the G-Force Sport COMP-2 ?


----------

